

IPhone 5 Price Breakdown (UK Only) - lostpixel
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvekTqvXqoMqdEgxdjhCMjFxb3N0Yk9DTFFZbXQyTEE#gid=0

======
polshaw
I know this is primarily about contract vs non, but my god it is expensive..
particularly the memory upgrades £170 for 64GB chips over 16GB.. almost 6
(six!) times what a 64GB SSD or SD-card would cost. And that is _at launch_.
Could anyone else get away with this?

~~~
xenophanes
The issue for GBs is value to the consumer, not cost of components.

It's Apple's form of price discrimination. Everyone else does get away with
price discrimination in one form or another. Apple uses a simple and
straightforward type which I think is a positive thing, even though it ends up
connecting significant price changes to small component changes.

Also if you look at the % more you pay over 2 years for more GBs, it isn't
that bad since the contract price is way higher than the phone or GB upgrade
prices. (Even looking at the unsubsidized phone prices, the increased cost for
more GBs is a lower %. Subsidizing each phone model for the same approx $450
in the US makes the GB upgrade price differences seem larger).

------
whalesalad
Very interesting to see the difference between a UK plan and an American one.
For example it's pretty standard here to offer unlimited texts, whereas it
appears to be very uncommon there?

Personally, I wish that I could have unlimited data and text messaging and
then pay a certain cent amount per minute I talk. I very, very sparingly use
my phone to call people. I probably use 30 minutes per month, at most.

~~~
anonymoushn
The price difference was what stuck out to me. I currently pay over $100/mo
for the cheapest AT&T plan that includes more than 0 minutes, more than 0 text
messages, more than 0 data, and tethering. I'll be moving to Verizon soon,
which will cost $90/mo. Apparently you can buy this service in the UK for
$16/mo.

~~~
ConnorRoberts
Wow, it's normally us Brits being royally screwed over! Nice change I guess?
:P

------
eckyptang
Ouch - no thank you.

I pay £15/month (O2 PAYG) and take the £6/month 512Mb data bolt on, leaving £9
of call credit left. That gives me free O2<->O2 calls and texts as well which
is great as I don't know anyone who is not on o2. I usually use £2-3 of my
call credit calling land lines. My phone balance is currently £85 - nearly the
value of the handset.

My handset is a Lumia 710 which cost me £129 on O2[1] and my TCO is £244.50 a
year over two years and I have £85 of call credit left a year to play with...

So that is approximately 85 hours of calls, 2500 text messages, 512Mb of data
for £15/month. The handset over 2 years is £5.75 a month so all for £25.75
with NO CONTRACT DEPEDENCY.

The only thing I had to do was cut my SIM down to a microSIM one which was
easy with a metal ruler and craft knife.

If anyone can do better, I'd love to know.

[1]
[http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/buy/NOKIA_LUMIA_710_O2PYG_W...](http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/buy/NOKIA_LUMIA_710_O2PYG_WEB10)
(now £115)

~~~
ConnorRoberts
On my Galaxy Note 24 month contract, overall it will save me ~£50 vs buying it
on PAYG, plus I get calls/texts/internet :D

------
burriko
Unfortunately it seems that GiffGaff won't be offering nano SIM cards for some
time yet, so at the moment they are not an option for the iPhone 5.
[http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Blog/giffgaff-nano-SIM-
upda...](http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Blog/giffgaff-nano-SIM-
update/ba-p/5953002)

~~~
liedra
Apparently you can cut and shave them down, but it seems like a bit of a scary
thing to try! There's also cutters popping up on ebay which claim to do it.
Who knows, though.

~~~
dan1234
The nano sim is also slightly thinner than a micro sim so it will involve some
light sanding as well as cutting[0].

[0][http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/09/you-cant-just-cut-down-
your...](http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/09/you-cant-just-cut-down-your-micro-
sim-to-a-nano-sim/)

------
fendale
Very useful. I'm currently on £15.50 O2 simplicity with no contract, and i'm
weighing up paying Apple £600 directly for the unlocked phone on entering a
new contract with O2. Looks like the cost of £600 up front and my current
£15.50 a month is about the same total over 2 years at the £26 a month option
for the 32gb phone... Only difference is the contract gives me way more voice
minutes...

------
aeurielesn
For god's sake, please freeze the row and column! Thanks.

( _View > Freeze rows/Freeze columns_)

------
vvhn
well you could cut down a "regular " ( i think the regular was "mini" as the
original was a credit card sized thing) SIM into a micro sim without great
difficulty so it should be pretty easy to do the same for a micro sim an get
it to a nano sim. However the painful part of all of this is needing a sim or
micro sim adapter to put it into a non nano sim phone - kind of the same
situation with SD, mini SD and micro SD cards

------
jschuur
Worth pointing out that even though GiffGaff has the lowerst total cost of
ownership, you can't get LTE on their (i.e. O2's) network yet.

~~~
dan1234
Giffgaff will most likely be increasing their £10 plan to £13 in the coming
months[0].

I'm actually in the process of switching to 3's £12.90/month 1 month rolling
contract[1] as they actually have the nano sims, though none of their plans
have been included in the spreadsheet.

[0][http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Contribute-Innovation-
Promo...](http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Contribute-Innovation-
Promotion/Mobile-Internet-Community-
Consultation/td-p/5917422?utm_source=giffgaff&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email-
OBC013)

[1][http://store.three.co.uk/view/searchTariff?deviceType=SIM_ON...](http://store.three.co.uk/view/searchTariff?deviceType=SIM_ONLY&priceplan=PAY_MONTHLY)

~~~
3amOpsGuy
>> though none of their plans have been included in the spreadsheet.

Which is a shame because between Voda (work phone), O2 (previous long term
customer) and Three (past 2 years), Three wins hands down, previously O2
seemed the best - to me anyway.

Cheap as chips too, £15/mo PAYG, unlimited data, 300 mins, 3000 sms. Can
reduce to £10/mo with a 12 month contract but that also caps the data. They're
tethering friendly too.

------
__alexs
Interestingly Giffgaff and Tesco Mobile are both MVNO's based off of the O2
network.

------
helen842000
Thanks for this! Very useful!

